
Adam West, Who Played Batman, Dies at 88 - boulos
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/10/arts/sad-day-for-gotham-adam-west-who-played-batman-dies-at-88.html
======
CarolineW
In case you're wondering, this was submitted about 4 hours ago, shot to number
1 on the front page, got flagged to death, was vouched for, but never saw the
light of day again. It's here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527753)

I'd love to see the story hit the front page again.

It's also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528447)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528551)

